

Ask HN: Learning Social Network Analysis - question about the math - talonx

I've been thinking of learning SNA with a view towards researching online social networks (mathematically)
and their characteristics and I would like some insights.<p>I have a degree in computer science, but I've realized that my mathematical background, as it stands now, for going deep into 
things like graph theory etc is rusty.<p>What would you recommend as a good list of books/other resources for getting started with the mathematical portion of it?<p>This is what I plan to do
1. Build up the math background first
2. Get into graph theory<p>I know there are a lot of books dealing specifically with SNA, but I have a long way to go before I can read those :) 
Any advice is appreciated.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Pick up an elementary graph theory book first - that's where you want to be
getting to. Then "read like math." In other words, read it, but making sure
you understand every point. Do the exercises, think through the examples,
_work_ at it.

If there's something you don't understand, search Google, read wikipedia, and,
as a last resort, pose it as a puzzle in an online forum somewhere. Pick your
forum carefully.

That leaves the question of which book to start with. Try just Googling first,
then read the reviews. Narrow it down to a few, and then again, ask for
recommendations.

This may sound patronizing, and I apologise if it does, but I'm trying to
teach you to fish, rather than just giving you one. With a degree in computing
you have more background than you think, and you need to target your endpoint
rather than just accruing random math stuff.

~~~
talonx
Rider, your response is right on target - especially the last sentence. I'm
trying to figure out an optimal path instead of "accruing random math stuff".
Will get the graph theory book(s) narrowed down first, and then ask for
further help.

Thanks a lot.

------
tychonoff
Free math books: <http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/mathematics.php>

------
maxdemarzi
Spend some time here <http://markorodriguez.com/Lectures.html>

